# Finally Moving to Benalmadena



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

after a couple of years thinking about it we are finally moving to Benalmadena in January for 6 months.as the kids have now left home we are foot loose and fancy free!.

Managed to get a very nice apt facing the beach in a small quiet development. we know the area very well and feel like one of the locals as we have been here for 5 weeks as I speak.

Could anyone suggest any clubs to join ? particularly interested in any free spanish tuition that might be about also a reliable internet provider who can help with a short term contract where no land line exists ?

Finally pay as you go sims does anyone have any suggestions?

cheerslane:


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

paul44 said:


> after a couple of years thinking about it we are finally moving to Benalmadena in January for 6 months.as the kids have now left home we are foot loose and fancy free!.
> 
> Managed to get a very nice apt facing the beach in a small quiet development. we know the area very well and feel like one of the locals as we have been here for 5 weeks as I speak.
> 
> ...


If you or your partner are into dancing there is a very active Modern Jive scene on the Costa. You must also come along to our 2-monthly get-togethers in the Panorama Bar of the Sunset Beach Club in Benalmadina, the next one is on the 20th Oct.

Cheers

Wibs


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

thanks wibs not into dancing but will be at the meeting as luck has it we go home next saturday so can make tuesday,and even better luck we are staying just 5 mins from sunset beach see you tuesday


----------



## Mpragier (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi there
You can contact me close to your arrival in Benalmadena. There is a very good (and inexpensive) Spanish course offered by the local council (ayuntamiento) that lasts 9 months twice a week (Mondays and Wednesdays from 9.00am to 10.30am) that costs 70 euros for the whole year. You have to join the local "padron" done in the council offices in 10 minutes if you have a property or rent one.
Good luck

Marcelo Pragier


----------



## Michelle79 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Myself and my family are moving to Benalmadena in the next few months . I would be interested in these Spanish lessons , where do I find more information . Also I have 2 sons aged 5 and 2 can anyone advise on good schools ? Thanks


----------

